# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  La Langouste / French Cuisine

## AnneSBH

Hi all, 
has anyone recently been to La Langouste? I read a few very bad reviews on here from 2020 and a few very good reviews on Google from the last few months - maybe they changed management or the chef since 2020? 
A lot of the restaurants on the island seem to be turning Italian? We're looking for a few options that are still more French in their cuisine. I had the most glorious Ile Flottante at Hotel Christopher 10 years ago just to find out that now they also serve Italian food...
Thanks all!

----------


## KevinS

We dined at La Langouste several times in April, and had what I thought was one of the best Mahi dishes of the trip.  I was surprised that one day they were out of Langouste, but they were not the only restaurant to have that problem.

----------


## Cwater

We dined there last year with Phil & Amy.  Food is particularly great all over the island.  Great company always makes the dining experience better.

----------


## amyb

Was there for lunch and the breeze, the food, and the service were all quite good. And the signature flotante dessert was soft and swathed in caramel and sliced  almonds and all delicious as it sat upon a  pool of chilled English cream. By all means, keep Langouste in your list,

----------


## NancySC

> Was there for lunch and the breeze, the food, and the service were all quite good. And the signature flotante dessert was soft and swathed in caramel and sliced  almonds and all delicious as it sat upon a  pool of chilled English cream. By all means, keep Langouste in your list,




Yum dessert at Langouste, my favorite other than a fine profiterole with choc fudge sauce from Coventry Forge in PA almost 44 years ago.

----------


## PeterLynn

We were there twice last month. The first meal was sea bass and dover sole and was quite good, although we neglected to ask for the fish to be filleted so we were picking a lot of bones out. The second visit was our last night and we split a langouste (2+ lbs). Service was excellent and much better than last year. The waiter was quite friendly and efficient. He had a helper who was a bit less so, but it also appeared that he was still learning. I'd arrive early 7-7:30 before the restaurant fills up.

----------


## le_reve

We dined there for lunch in March.  Had a wonderful meal in all ways,

----------


## cec1

I was there with friend “Reed” at lunch several months ago.  It was one of those uniquely memorable St. Barths get togethers . . . great seating near the pool, but still sheltered from the sun . . . a light breeze . . . refreshingly chilled cocktails & Sancerre . . . several courses (as I recall, sushi & langouste salads), each refined in preparation & presentation & delicious.  At some point, with the restaurant being crowded, we asked one of the waitresses if they’d like us to hurry so that our table could be made available to others . . . in charming _Franglais_, she said, “Oh no — please stay as long as you like!”  The restaurant, a bit off the beaten path, nonetheless evokes “old St. Barths” and, I find, offers a winning combination of food, ambiance, setting, & _joie de vivre_ — albeit, sometimes with slow service (but then, on a languid Saturday afternoon, it was, as I said, memorable!).

----------


## Reed

> I was there with friend “Reed” at lunch several months ago.  It was one of those uniquely memorable St. Barths get togethers . . . great seating near the pool, but still sheltered from the sun . . . a light breeze . . . refreshingly chilled cocktails & Sancerre . . . several courses (as I recall, sushi & langouste salads), each refined in preparation & presentation & delicious.  At some point, with the restaurant being crowded, we asked one of the waitresses if they’d like us to hurry so that our table could be made available to others . . . in charming _Franglais_, she said, “Oh no — please stay as long as you like!”  The restaurant, a bit off the beaten path, nonetheless evokes “old St. Barths” and, I find, offers a winning combination of food, ambiance, setting, & _joie de vivre_ — albeit, sometimes with slow service (but then, on a languid Saturday afternoon, it was, as I said, memorable!).



I recall that luncheon being rather lovely.  I probably had lobster nems to start.  I noticed the menu lost a few items when we last visited.  Always a nice breeze and prices that are comfortable.  We must have a re-do next year!

----------


## cec1

> I recall that luncheon being rather lovely.  I probably had lobster nems to start.  I noticed the menu lost a few items when we last visited.  Always a nice breeze and prices that are comfortable.  We must have a re-do next year!



Oui oui!

----------


## shihadehs

We dined there this past April... always quite the challenge to find location but once there we had a lovely meal..quiet setting and delicious lobster and mahi...always on our list

----------


## AnneSBH

Thanks all, sounds like a great place, will definitely go and report back on that Ile Flottante

----------


## kent1994

La Langouste is always on our list for lunch and dinner. The lobster and Mahi are favorites. After lunch, the beach is a nice place to spend the afternoon.

----------

